# OK who prefered the OLD 721 software?



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

ME! Way less bugs........


----------



## Tim Taylor (Jan 9, 2003)

I agree with Bob, I prefer the previous version. (I agree with Bob, what am I saying!)


----------



## Papa (Sep 29, 2002)

I agree 200%. The last version had way less bugs. Actually I had no problems with the last version except for the occasional slow-mo viewing.

Since getting the new version, I've had an existing timer record over 24 hours before it was spotted and stopped by my wife (erasing unwatched programs in the process), I've had the timer conflict screen show up when no conflict existed and while watching recorded shows I've had them take over the receiver and not allow me to erase them or change the channel requiring a hard reset to regain control of the receiver.

I'm a programmer and this is a little too much for me to believe that this many bugs can slip by. Especially since it was in beta testing for so long. I had the Dishplayer for three years and put up with it's idiosyncrasies. But I am not happy with what's happening with the 721. We all paid way too much money for this receiver for these types of problems. I hope they are resolved soon.[/rant mode off]

FWIW, I've been a DishNetwork subscriber since June 1996.


----------



## lonnman (Nov 16, 2002)

Count me in, I just sent my tirade to dish, because I felt that this release was worse than what we had. I would probably be ok if they just fixed the slow-mo/stuttering viewing problem.

I can say without impunity that I won't be buying a 921 anytime soon because of this poor SW release. Not that it will be out anytime soon .

Jeff


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I like this version better. I haven't seen any of stuttering or other problems people complain about. I like that I can pad shows more than 1 minute early and still have the correct name appear in the PVR list.

Dennis


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

sorry, but I LIKE this current version. I've not had the problems others had reported.


----------



## Papa (Sep 29, 2002)

I considered myself lucky because I didn't have any major problems with the last version, but the current one introduced way too many issues for me. None of them are "show-stoppers" but are annoying none-the-less. I just hope they are fixed soon.

However, I do find the remote and menus more responsive and the occasional slow-mo is gone as well.


----------



## rbarrett (Oct 26, 2003)

I would say that overall, I was a happier camper using the old software.

Robert


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

I prefer the old software as well.


----------



## Papa (Sep 29, 2002)

To add insult to injury, my wife and I just sat down to catch up on some TV including some new season shows. Two out of the four shows we tried to watch had only recorded less than one minute. Even the information screen on one of them showed 59 seconds for the recorded length. And yes there were no power outtages, I have a UPS on the 721, and there were no storms in the area.

I'm not one to rant but this is getting worse every time I use this thing  .


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

We have had 3 of these recordings with this software download. Fortunatrely all have been with whoi cares reruns like the twilight zone. Were backup recoirding on our 508 because of all these issues. Its a definite bug


----------



## ElroyJ (Oct 25, 2003)

The only issue I had with the old software was Caller ID would Stop working sometimes.

I was having lots of problems and I thought they went away when I pulled the plug and then restarted but now yesterday I tried changing the channel and the description at the top changed but the channel didn't. I had to press PIP and then I could change channels again on both tuners.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

I wonder if there is some kind of hardware quirk, ROM, ... something that might be involved. A true software bug should be reproducible. But all my recordings have gone as before, the pause/back switching from the remote, ... really no problems. I have a problem tuning to a different channel from the guide - sometimes it comes up blank, channel up/down pulls it up in that case. But that would happen with the old software too - so I can't blame that one on L1.15.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Yeah, I don't know what Scott was smoking when he said the Beta was rock solid all week summer long. Still, can't go back, we can only hope that we don't get orphaned with this version of the software very long.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

112 seemed bug-free to me, this new version is the pits!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Scotts the insider he is, would he tell us anything but how rock solid it was? 
Imagine him saying what it really was and loosing his insider position?

I like to believe his version really worked but sstill I have to wonder.... why did they release the buggier one?

When the president of Dish feeds scott info its advertising, plain and simple. and should be taken as such.

With the low number of 721 boxes out there, and all these new ones needing software I wonder how long till they give us soime help?


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> I have to wonder.... why did they release the buggier one?


Hummm - since there aren't all that many 721's out there, one would think that they might be losing money on them. The skeptic in me thinks that maybe they are trying to get rid of the 721's by making them unusable. Of course then they make more money by selling new receivers to former 721 users.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

I agree this software is buggier than the last version.

I wonder if its now time to sell my 721 and my 6000 and jump to the hd tivo when it comes out in a couple of months.

G


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Thats what we were going to do, but this software did it were not waiting to convert......


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Thats what we were going to do, but this software did it were not waiting to convert......


Huh?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh for a wide variety of reasons i wanted to wait to convert. But the TRASH 721 software has us convinced now is the time to dump E. As I said in a different thread E will likely pay little attention to the 721s since its discontinued. So I hold out no hope for a fast bug fix for this software. I will ebay the 721 and perhaps both 508s. Although I will keep a receiver or two around for Sky Angel since were lifetime subs.

Whats channels will a 3 slot E system get after being turned off leaving sky angel only?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

You know I'm starting to agree about this software upgrade being buggy. Just in the last two days we have had 2 things happen that NEVER happened before. 

One was the PIP stopped working until I rebooted the machine. The other was a recording problem. The 721 was showing that it was recording 1 show, but when we tried to start another recording at the same time, the triple timer conflict came up and said it was recording another show when it was in fact not recording anything. Really weird.

I think if you dig deep enough and really put this software upgrade to the test (like we have), you will see it's not as stable as once thought. Too bad.


----------



## the_beaver (Feb 15, 2003)

NO SHxT...chris!!... :hair: 

while i am of the opinion that
these boards are mostly populated
by hyper-critical users, it is
quite evident that something
IS wrong with this 1.15 release---

it's interesting that it took an actual 
problem or two experienced by you 
for you to accept something's not 
quite right---maybe you were in 
some sort of denial or something..
(just an observation) :whatdidid


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

the_beaver said:


> it's interesting that it took an actual
> problem or two experienced by you
> for you to accept something's not
> quite right---maybe you were in
> ...


Denial about what? At no time did I say that the 721 software was NOT buggy. All I said was I had not experienced some of the things that have been mentioned here.


----------



## the_beaver (Feb 15, 2003)

you stated that you were
"starting to believe" it was
buggy after your own 
experience---i interpreted
that, as meaning prior to
your trouble, you did not
believe there was an actual 
problem...

my post was not a flame---
just an interesting observation
in human nature... :icon_peac


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

In any case how long till its fixed? Every poster here should try to slip this question by the screeners or they might let us wait forever in favor if the new fee based and high def boxes.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

the_beaver said:


> you stated that you were
> "starting to believe" it was
> buggy after your own
> experience---i interpreted
> ...


 Actually I said "starting to agree" which means I was able to personally verify what you guys have been saying. It's not that I didn't believe you in the first place.

It is interesting however that these bugs were not cought during the long beta testing process. It could be that the bugs were there and they just didn't bother to fix them due to time constraints. Who knows.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> It is interesting however that these bugs were not cought during the long beta testing process. It could be that the bugs were there and they just didn't bother to fix them due to time constraints. Who knows.


Yeah it was only a year

Scott is probably the only person other than dish that knows the truth. Didnt he always say how nice and stable it was?

If that was true then why release bugs???

I seriously doubt there will be any short term fixes for us. With the low number of boxes, and the demandss of relewase of all the new fee based models we are screwed.

!!!!OF COURSE I HOPE I AM WRONG!!!

All you can do is start calling dish every day If they get enough calls the costs will force them to fix it.

When calling make it a nice LONG DRAWN OUT conversation. If they track the length of 721 calls that MIGHT help. If they want to RMA your box REFUSE to pay shipping. Its their problem not ours!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Bob Haller said:


> All you can do is start calling dish every day If they get enough calls the costs will force them to fix it.


Nah. Not worth my time. I would much rather run to Circuit City and take the DirecTivo offer. My wife and I have been discussing that (again). The only sticky point right now is the superstations. Keeping a Dish account open just for them is a viable alternative. We'll see. The prospect of switching to DirecTV is definitely back on the table however.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Chris, I did just that yesterday after 6+ years with Dish. My local CC gave me 2 DirecTivos for $49.00 each plus $200.00 in rebates, including installation!

:joy:


----------

